# Today on RO Saturday



## JadeIcing (Apr 18, 2009)

*Filling in last minute so no fancy banners!*





[align=center]*RO TODAY *[/align]



[align=center]*Saturday April 18th 2009*[/align]




[align=center]*Happy Birthday to a special very awesome sweet man mr_mouse_chalk !*[/align]



[align=center]*Infirmary...*[/align]





[align=center]*If you go to... New Foster Here (W/Pics)There you will see my new foster! I am calling him Gabriel. He needed the name of an angel.*[/align]




[align=center]*No new post which is a good thing. We can all hope that all our RO bunnies across the globe are well.*[/align]

[align=center][/align]
[align=center]*Bunny Business*[/align]

[align=center]*I feel like I am putting myself in here alot but oh well*. A Couple of Cute Pictures [/align]




[align=center]Should I?* Became I did for a special member on our forum. *[/align]




[align=center]*Do you have advise about hutch size for a french lop. If so post here....* French Lop 
[/align]




[align=center]*We have a *Birth Announcement! *in this thread! Go say your congrats!*[/align]

[align=center]
*Rescue Me*


[/align]
[align=center]REHOME: Miss Emma needs a new home. (Wisconsin) *this thread seems to have become..... Miss Emma has a new home! Go read and find out!*[/align]




[align=center]*Blogs*[/align]

[align=center]*Some Blogs that were updated...*[/align]

[align=center]Soooska's Bunny Burrow 2009[/align]


[align=center]Ninchen Blog - 2009 [/align]

[align=center]Wabbitdads Wabbit Herd 2009[/align]


[align=center]*Let Your Hare Down*[/align]
[align=center]
[/align]
[align=center]*Leaf was ambushed and needs simple food ideas.*[/align]


[align=center]*Brandy has been having a run of bad luck.*[/align]


[align=center]*No mystery bun but I will leave you with this picture of my new foster....*[/align]




[align=center]*




*[/align]




[align=center][/align]




[align=center][/align]


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 18, 2009)

I was just looking at the picture of your foster and thinking 'He has a funny shaped head and ears' and then I realised he has head tilt and is upside down lol!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 18, 2009)

This is EJ thank you for filling in for Kat. Sorry Elf Mommy


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey it happens. Just tell her to feel better.


----------



## Becca (Apr 19, 2009)

OMG Great job - sorry i didn't even see the post in HQ  Whoops you did a great fill in though! Get better soon Kat x


----------

